# WCX or not?



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Premature testing can create problems.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The WCX is probably not at all past her right now. Just keep in mind that you can't handle her at all at a WCX. As long as she's a good marker, and steady at a water honor (that fails most of the dogs that fail), go for it.
Don't know if it's still open, but White River GRC just north of Indy does an awesome job with the WC/WCX. I think it's the first weekend of October.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks, guess I did not state by question well. My trainer and I both feel she is ready for the WCX. The question I am asking is based on my goals with her, noted above, is the WCX a worthwhile title for her to have?

I know a SH title will tell me she is a fully trained gun dog and will enhance her if we choose to breed her. I also know a MH would further enhance her for breeding. But what I do not know is will a WCX add value to her for breeding? 

I know this is just 'opinion' but I am looking for what folks in the world of Golden's think about this.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I thought that is what you meant. I personally like the WC/WCX program. Besides, more line time for your dog. AND you will get to see other Goldens.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Last year I entered my SH in both the WC and WCX. I did it to support my club with the entry fees. Besides I was going to be there all day working and we didn't have those titles. I did have a nice moment when I was shown her WCX score sheet by one of the judges. It only had one thing written on it "perfect". It made my day.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

gdgli said:


> I thought that is what you meant. I personally like the WC/WCX program. Besides, more line time for your dog. AND you will get to see other Goldens.


Good point. 
Last year I got to see this boy run when he was not quite 1. 
Pedigree: Zaniri's Fire Bear WC** Can JH
He just won a Derby in Oregon. 

It is fun to see who shows up to run.


----------

